# My puppy is having puppies....



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hope this is in the right section. Anyways... Please no mean/attacking replies... My female lab who is now 1 year old was impregnated by her brother in early October. I have delivered puppies before and noticed the signs of her pregnancy before she started to show. I brought her in from being an outside dog and started feeding her purina one puppy formula with beneful wet food. I know her diet is very crucial at this time being her age so I am trying to do everything I can. I am worried about her health as she delivers and the health of the puppies. I am prepared, I have nasal aspirators, milk and a dropper, a gated area for her and her puppies. I even bought a thermometer because I heard that you can tell when a dogs in labor when their temp drops to 98 degrees. Is this true? Is there anything else I am missing or should know? I attached a photo of her belly she is about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like you have it right. Make a whelping bed from a baby swimming pool and line with newspapers so you can pull layers out as they are born. Get some of those disposible blue pads to have as well. Old towels if you didn't mention that and some puppy milk replacer in case she has trouble nursing. 
She's young, be prepared to help. 
Not mean or flaming, but consider having her spayed please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyfilly1987 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd recommend asking a small fee for the inbred pups and putting the money towards having both their mother and their "uncle dad" fixed. 

Other than that add some cottage cheese to her diet while pregnant and nursing. And start saving for their first vaccines and deworming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you taken her to your vet and had him do an examination to see how her pregnancy is progressing? Your vet would be the best one to give you advice on how to look after your dog before and after the welping, what you'll need for the puppies and what she will need.

Then bring them in afterwards for a full exam and get all their shots, etc before trying to home them. Your vet will be able to tell you how soon you'd be able to spay the mom. Dad can be done now.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Mom can be sterilized in about 6 months after she has had the puppies depending on if she is done lactating by then. 

Are you sure that she is pregnant? Some dogs go through a fake pregnancy where they actually look and act like they are pregnant. They lactate like they would if they did have puppies inside them and they would make ness and everything. She could also just be getting a belly because of the food you are giving her. I would get her to a vet asap.

PS why didn't you get them aborted after you saw she got "impregnated"?

if something came out rude then sorry I didn't mean to! I'm very happy to hear that you are so prepared and know what you are doing!


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

You can still abort the puppies now and have your dog spayed. There's enough dogs in this world without adding more inbred, unplanned puppies to the mix. There's a difference between never being born and dieing in a shelter. This would be easier on them in the long run.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Completely agree with you Coffee, if it were me I would have the girl to a vet and get rid of the pups, she is too young, they are inbred and it is unplanned. 

OP why do you have unneutered animals that have access to each other?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Actually six months out she will come in heat again. Wean them by six weeks and seperate them so they don't stimulate her to produce milk and have her spayed when they are 12 weeks old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry I had a blonde moment. I meant 3 months lol Oops!


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

The puppies should be fine but I'm with everyone else. Go get her spayed now and it'll be cheaper than feeding those little ******s for 8 weeks. If you want puppies, more power to you. People inbreed dogs all the time. You'll just magnify all of their genetic traits. Good and bad. So if the parents are both very active because of genetics ( it almost always is) then expect labs on crack. Same with barking ect......


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

It's a really long story as to why they were in reach of each other. I just recently moved and the dogs were here with the people I moved in with. When mom delivers, if everything doesn't go wrong ='( , we are going to keep a male and have the female fixed. We already have people wanting the pups so I'm not worried about what will happen to them once they are ready to go. They have homes. I cleared out my closet and put training pads and lots and lots of blankets down. All the supplies are there and ready to go as well. Thanks for the feedback guys. I know this never should have happened.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

I didnt read all the post so i might be repeating... but im a registered veterinarian tech. i mainly work in small animal now (dog/cat). Feed your momma puppy food only of a hight quality (science diet,Royal canin, Purina), she will need the extra fat storages for when she delivers and nurses (also will keep her from looking terribly skinny afterwards). before delivering she will drop her temp to 94-96 degrees F usually 24 hours prior. (maybe slightly higher depending on the dog) Normal temp for a dog is 99-102 degrees. she will begin to nest etc. but the most important thing i can tell you and what we tell all of our clients is GIVE THEM THERE SPACE!, dogs can hold off there labor (cats too), and if she is in a noisy, busy area and feels stressed she can stop her labor. so give her a dark, quiet place and try to check on her every now and then. and i am sure momma will take good care of them but way to be prepared for milk replacer, rags, and that nose sucky thing we all hate...very nice! another thing is if you to have to bottle feed any of the puppies check for cleft pallets (a hole in the roof of there mouth, can happen with inbreeding) this can cause aspiration issues in the lungs if they are not fed properly. keep track of there weights every week they should be gaining several ounces a week. ween them at 6-7 weeks(mom will usually take care of that) but it is a good idea to keep them with mom until 8-10 weeks as this is the time that they learn "social" skills. If you separate them to early they may become more antisocial with people and other dogs...which can lead to aggression, separation anxiety, and training issues. If you need to assist mom remove the "bags" from the pups and use umbilical tape, suture, or UNWAXED dental floss to tie off the umbilical cords approx. 1/2-1 inch from there belly. If you tie them to close they may herniate there organs. If she is strenuously contracting for more than an hour and not producing a pup you will need to be seen by a veterinarian. im sure u know alot of this since you have delivered pups before but just figured i would cover the basics.  good luck!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

LuckyRVT said:


> Feed your momma puppy food only of a hight quality (science diet,Royal canin, Purina)


DO NOT FEED THOSE FOODS!! There NOT high quality! The first ingreediant should be MEAT! Not by product. Never feed dog food made with corn. It's a filler and it's not good for the dog.

Feed some thing like Taist of the wild.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I have to agree with the foods. Taste of the wild, wellness, solid gold, all of these foods are much better. Even 4 health made for tractor supply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply lucky. Very helpful. I just made her her own dark closed off from everyone space in the closet. It's dark and I can still see her as it's right by my bed. I was wondering about the wax floss!!! I only have waxed floss so I better go get unwaxed =X I have sterilized medical scissors, aspirator, thermometer, clean towels etc on hand next to her spot. I'm worried about the weather. It gets down to 40 degrees here at night at the moment and my heating pad just broke. Should I get a space heater to put next to her so the pups aren't cold?


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

As for the food...I feed purina one puppy. The first ingredient is real meat. I don't see where it said bi product anywhere on the bag. I already knew all that when I went food shopping for her.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

redape49 said:


> As for the food...I feed purina one puppy. The first ingredient is real meat. I don't see where it said bi product anywhere on the bag. I already knew all that when I went food shopping for her.


There are still fillers. Purina is not a good brand. One is beter that there other feeds but it's still crap that I wouldn't let any dog near. :lol:

On the heat question. You should probably get a heat lamp like what they use for baby chicks. Dogs arn't like people they really dont care about the light, as long as it's quite.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Aha good idea I have a heat lamp too cause I have snakes. Thanks =P


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

I have raised many litters. I agree with everything LuckyRVT said. It is normal for her to take all day to deliver a big litter. Probably about halfway through she will take a 4-5 hour rest. It is normal for it to take up to 2 hours in between puppies. If it takes longer, don't panic. As long as she's relaxed and not in pain, she's ok. However, if she is in pain or pushing for more than an hour without producing a puppy, that could signal trouble. Make sure you count the placentas as they are delivered. They may or may not come with the puppy. Make sure at the end of the whelping that you have counted a placenta for each puppy. If she retains one, she can get a serious uterine infection that could lead to death. 

Lots of people say to not interfere with whelping. I, for one, assist every time. I raise English mastiffs and they are notorious for having trouble. I have one female that I have to help pull her puppies out every time. If you have to help pull one, make sure you pull down between the mother's legs toward her head. 

I hope this helps, if you have any questions or trouble, let us know!


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Food is all about preference and price point. Some clients can't afford wellness and solid gold (although I will agree I like those foods too) ESP when u feed large amounts. A heat lamp is perfect keep them very toasty! Just make sure yet can move away if they get to hot.  I was mainly referring to a higher quality of food. Aka not kibbles n bits or ol Roy....I figured u all would shoot me if I listed all the "good" foods. There is always the option of feeding a raw diet too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Also because she is so young make sure you keep a very close eye on her. She might sit on one or pic it up wrong and kill it by acident.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

LuckyRVT said:


> Food is all about preference and price point. Some clients can't afford wellness and solid gold (although I will agree I like those foods too) ESP when u feed large amounts. A heat lamp is perfect keep them very toasty! Just make sure yet can move away if they get to hot.  I was mainly referring to a higher quality of food. Aka not kibbles n bits or ol Roy....I figured u all would shoot me if I listed all the "good" foods. There is always the option of feeding a raw diet too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The thing is the ones you listed are aome of the worst.

I wish I could afored/have the time for raw.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Love it caleybooth! I usually assist in deliveries too but there are some people who I swear litterally sit on the dog and are so far up the dogs butt it's unreal! Lol my friend breeds boxers and I have been there for every birth helped her clean them up  .just make sure to give her space u don't have to stick ur fingers up the vaginal canal every 5 mins to see if a pup is coming (I had a client do that it was crazy). And english mastiffs are beautiful your very lucky! I really like the African mastiffs myself but English is my second choice! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Myhorsesonador...I am with you there, raw diet would be great but it's so time consuming  and expensive. They sure do love it tho when they get it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

my friend breeds boxers and I have been there for every birth helped her clean them up  

My friend breeds boxers too and I was there to deliver 1 litter of 12


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow 12?!?!? She routinely gives 10, red/whites and the "blues" (or what ever they are called I forget). I can't imagine 12! She thru a white one this last spring/summer soo cute! (but I know some people are controversial about white boxers. What state does ur friend breed in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LuckyRVT said:


> Wow 12?!?!? She routinely gives 10, red/whites and the "blues" (or what ever they are called I forget). I can't imagine 12! She thru a white one this last spring/summer soo cute! (but I know some people are controversial about white boxers. What state does ur friend breed in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She was breeding in Florida, but we have both moved out of state since. Female brindle and fawn male. I would love a white boxer!! All of her pups were brindle and fawn like the parents.


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

The reds and the fawns are my favorite! Whites are cute but it seems like all the white boxers get allergies...and are more predisposed to cancer.  but maybe there is something in this horrid state (Indiana) making that happen. If she ever gives another white boxer I'll keep u in mind 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

12 puppies are common with the mastiffs. I've had several litters with that many. My mentor had a ***** that had 18 last spring! She was worn ragged having to bottle feed constantly! When I have more than 6 I supplement bottle feed. 

Oh yeah, one thing I was going to mention but forgot - green discharge BEFORE the first puppy is usually a sign of distress, that means the placentas are detaching. Green discharge AFTER the first puppy is normal. Watch for large amounts of blood, that could signal a uterine rupture. I think that labs usually have pretty smooth whelpings, so you are probably not going to have issues.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea, all albino animals are predisposed to issues. I think they look so cool tho!! I'm in Cali now tho. Is it even possible to ship puppies lol


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yes, it's possible to ship puppies. I ship my puppies all over the U.S. It costs $350 to ship my puppies, but I think it's probably cheaper to ship smaller pups.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow that's a lot lol

I can feel the puppies moving constantly inside her. They feel like they are getting feisty and wanting to come out


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

U can ship, but idk about the "care" that is taken  u can even get a cat shipped to u from hawaii if u wanted lol.(I might do that for a sphynx or Siamese) I know mastiffs have huge litters! They got all that room to "hold" them! I can't imagine having that many kids ugh! Dogs make it look easy! And u are a saint to supplement! U must be tired as crap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a mastiff mix. I'll post a pic. Shes old and huge lol


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mom is on the right dad is on the left and the mastiff mix =P


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is my boy - International Champion Kordsmeiers General Lee


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks. I'm pretty partial to him too! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

So the puppies are here!!! 7 black, 3 yellow. All happy and healthy!! Mom did great she's going to the vet for a checkup tomorrow morning because a few of the placentas did not come out. 3 females and 7 males. =)


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

Congradulations! They are so adorable!!!! And caleybooth your mastiff is absolutely stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

First, congrats on a nice healthy litter of puppies  keep us posted as they grow. I have a litter of 7 smooth fox terriers, all but one have a clown face (patch over one eye only) they are 2 wks tomorrow. 

Second Thank you luckyrvt for mentioning a good raw diet!! We breed smooth fox terriers (used to bred Great Danes as well) and we have been raw feeding for 12yrs now, and would NEVER fed kibble (or crapple) again. 

Puppies can be shipped anywhere  I have sent puppies to europe and new zealand, as well as the usa (we are in Canada)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you! Congrats on your babies! I didn't know that two black labs could produce yellows!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Aw I bet they are sooo cute!! Do you have pics?


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yup! If the both carried it (and considering they are closely related the chances of them both carrying it are high) I would assume that they either had a yellow parent , or yellow grandparents. I don't know lab genetics all that well though lol if you have any questions feel free to ask!

OH I also wanted to mention to anyone thinking about the raw diet.... Its NOT expensive !!! It costs me less to feed a raw diet then kibble. Its really cheap now that we live on a farm, but I used to live in a very expensive city, and it was cheaper, its also not that time consuming, you just need to try and remember to defrost it . We have a kennel of 12 dogs (of our own) and then we board dogs, and I show dogs so we will have 1-10 client dogs at any given time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

caleybooth said:


> Thank you! Congrats on your babies! I didn't know that two black labs could produce yellows!


I didn't either!! i freaked out when the first one came out because it was yellow!! Thru the sac it looked like it wasn't done forming I thought the fur was its membrane lol


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

*Newborn smooth fox terrier puppies*

Here are my pups, they were about 6 hrs old here. Now they are 2 wks tomorrow, eyes open and becoming little dogs lol. Most of them are clown faces, ( or a split face) only one solid head. 2 girls ( one tan and one black) 2 black boys and 3 tan boys.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

too cute! Do they get their tails docked?


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yup they had that done at day 2 as well as having their dewclaws removed. Theses little guys have big paws to fill  their dad was a top winner ( and worlds greatest house dog, and worlds great ratter!) And their brother when he aged out from puppy competition (6months to 12months) he was the #5 puppy in all of Canada for All Breeds , and again sweet to live with, and hunts with the best of them, so pretty, brains, and the snuggle factor 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh wow! I worry about the mom laying on one of them and killing it. She layed on one already and i had to pull him out from under her. What are the odds of this happening?


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

That really depends on the mom. A lot of breeders (especially of large breeds, but small ones too) get whelping boxes that have pig rails on them, to prevent mom from crushing them against the side of the box. If you google it you can find an example (basically bars so the pups can go under the rails and mom can't hurt them). 

Some moms are really aware, others don't notice when they step on/lay on them. I know some large breed breeders will either A. Have someone/baby monitor with the mom and babies at all times B. If they aren't there they remove the mother. 

I always spend the first few days around them til they are strong enough to wiggle out from under their momma. I don't recommend taking mom out, unless its the last option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

So at night I just leave mom and babies together right?


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yup. If you are worried get up once or twice and check on them. That's what I do for the first while 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

InStyle said:


> Yup. If you are worried get up once or twice and check on them. That's what I do for the first while
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I've been doing all day  3 of her placentas didnt come out so she goes to the vet in the AM. I'm worried


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Did she eat the placenta's ? Could you have missed them as she gobbled up the goop? Lol

I have never (knock on wood) had this happen yet. 

Is she eating and drinking? How does she seem? Temperature?
Good idea to get her looked at rega
rdless. If you can, I suggest removing the dewclaws on the puppies. As a groomer I can't count the # of dogs that come in for nails with their dewclaws growing into itself!! You vet should be able to, being a lab(working/hunting dog) I doubt there will be an issue, he should do it. Just my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

No I sat there watching the whole time. 3am to 4pm. 3 of the placentas didn't come out with the puppies. As of now she's fine. She's eating and drinking and REFUSES to leave to go outside to potty. I'm afraid she will go septic =(


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

How are they doing? :] Especially mom!


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, how are they all doing ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

They are all good. Took them all to the vet. Mom is great. Eating lots, hyper and alert. All the puppies are in good health too =)


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Did he give her a shot to flush her uterus out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I was going too have her do that but she seems to think she passed them and ate them when I didn't see. I didn't have it done at the last minute. I decided just to keep an eye on her and so far so good =)


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Have you been watching her when she went out to pee? Sometimes they will pass them while they are peeing. I always give my girls a shot of 1cc oxytocin in the hip after they are done whelping just to make sure they are cleaned out and to help with their milk coming in. Maybe the vet didn't want to give her the shot because it's been too long since she had them? I don't know. Did she palpate her? Is she leaking any dark dark green stuff? Is there alot of discharge? Is she acting lethargic? Shivering? Feverish? Sometimes if they retain a placenta their body will reabsorb it and they will be fine, other times it will make them deathly ill. Keep an eye on her. Take her temp morning and night. If it's above 102 then she has a fever. Do you have any antibiotics?


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Ya, I kinda figured she might have. It usually comes out attached to the puppies sac, and can be easy to miss. As long as she's eating and happy, no fever you sould be good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

I hate to give oxytocin unless I have too. What breed do you have Caley?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

I have english mastiffs. Oxytocin is one of those things that I've found that either you use it or don't. Lots of breeders are for or against it. I only give 1cc to a 150-175 lb dog. That's enough to help flush the uterus, but not enough to cause painful or dangerous contractions that could blow the uterus.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh we have used it a lot ( I'm a Vet tech) but so far, personally, I haven't had to use it with my danes (when I bred them) or my fox terrors  I completely understand how valuable it can be in the RIGHT hands !

Love mastiffs! I show dogs , and just finished Harley a mastiff's american championship, and made him the #2 mastiff in Canada (where we live)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

What's his full registered name? Are you a handler? I've showed some. I championed my boy at an international show. He has some AKC points, but there's no way I could travel far enough to get to a major. I live in northwest Arkansas. I'd have to travel at least 5 hours one way just to get to a major!


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

He is Am.Can.Ch.SweetIron's Harley, bred and lives in newfoundland (east coast of Canada, I am in Manitoba, above North Dakota). 

Yes I am a handler, I love it . I travel a lot, and lucky for us, MN, had tons of majors for us!! He finished with breed wins over champions, and finished with ALL majors!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Would love to see pics of your guys  [email protected]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

yes i watch her every time she goes outside to pee. The discharge has completely stopped already. She was seen by the vet the day after she had her puppies and the vet palpated her and said everything was good. Just in case there was placenta left over she was gonna giver her the shot but I said no at the last minute. She's been her hyper happy self since she delivered. Except when dad got into our room where mom and the puppies are. She attacked him O.O


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Ya, she doesn't want ANY other dogs around right now. Sounds like she got them all out . Keep us all posted on their growth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The pups look great, sounds like everyone is doing well-I too didn't know 2 black Labs would have yellows, nice surprise, wasn't it?Hope you had the dew claws removed-doesn't cost much when they are little, but I had that done when I had my newest puppy spayed & it was a significant surgery, but since she has hound in her-didn't want those things ripping off her legs or curling back into them. So-you have homes for all of them? Have you thought about getting the male fixed while she's nursing the pups? It's so much cheaper to get them licensed here in CA if they "get fixed". It's $100 a year here for an unfixed male. That can really add up over their lifetime.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I will def. keep posted. I'm keeping 2 of the males so I'm fixing the mom once the pups r weaned. The dogs are registered under my boyfriends mothers name so we get the senior citizen discount LOL


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Please don't keep litter mates. Please fix the ones you have now. 
Purina One is too grain based for me. A raw diet is fantastic, but if not try to move to a grain free kibble.


Challenges of Raising Puppy Litter Mates | Dog Puppy Behavior Training Help


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Your link.....IMO that stuff happens with most dogs....besides, it's all in how you train them. I know what I'm doing.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

It is all in how you train them, but keeping littermates is VERY challenging. I do it , but my life/work is dogs. I never recommend people keep littermates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

You know what your doing but this happened?
I don't know if labs have male/male aggression but that's something you can't train out either. That's hard wired.
I have one puppy and she's a handful. I can't imagine two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> You know what your doing but this happened?
> I don't know if labs have male/male aggression but that's something you can't train out either. That's hard wired.
> I have one puppy and she's a handful. I can't imagine two.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're being unnecessarily negative on a thread which has managed to stay negative free thus far. Leave it alone. Everyone has already made their suggestions about the dogs getting spayed, being rude won't do anything except anger the OP and make her unlikely to listen to anymore input. It's entirely counterproductive and I suggest you stop. She seems to have handled everything well so far.

ETA: A large percentage of the time aggressive dogs CAN be trained in a way to manage the aggression, so that's entirely untrue. If a dog is truly so completely aggressive that there's nothing you can do to manage it the parents should be spayed immediately. Severe aggression doesn't just happen (generally, there are some exceptions), it is bred or trained.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually the mother and father are siblings and they are perfectly fine i have no problems with them. That's you opinion if you think one puppy is challenging. I've always had and raised multiple puppies. If your having so much trouble with one I would suggest you look into training classes.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh and by the way phillip, I just moved into this house so I inherited the dogs. Her getting pregnant wasn't under my control because I was living in Florida at the time.


----------

